# Most common enneatype



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if I asked this before, but I'm curious if there has been any looking into what enneatype is the most common on earth.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

RobynC said:


> I'm not sure if I asked this before, but I'm curious if there has been any looking into what enneatype is the most common on earth.





RobynC said:


> I'm not sure if I asked this before, but I'm curious if there has been any looking into what enneatype is the most common on earth.


I've heard that us 6's are, followed by 9's. It seems to make sense because I've known a comparatively large number of 6's in my life, and probably 9's too.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears to be Enneagram Type 2 (Angel Number Manifestation 2 or Natural Number 2).

Many forum posts appear to be Enneagram Type 2, and many news websites deal with Enneagram 2 information, like celebrity news and gossip, or promoting a certain agenda, like discord between nations.

It feels like many intuitive, Nuwa and Human-Reptilian Frequency Temperament, "Dreamers" (2, 3, 4), who are focused on receiving attention or promotion, getting top score, or achieve renown status, might look down on "lower castes" or people who are financially disadvantaged, though Sensor and Energy being Dreamers actually care about the "lower castes and those who are financially disadvantaged"


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Sparky said:


> It appears to be Enneagram Type 2 (Angel Number Manifestation 2 or Natural Number 2).
> 
> Many forum posts appear to be Enneagram Type 2, and many news websites deal with Enneagram 2 information, like celebrity news and gossip, or promoting a certain agenda, like discord between nations.
> 
> It feels like many intuitive, Nuwa and Human-Reptilian Frequency Temperament, "Dreamers" (2, 3, 4), who are focused on receiving attention or promotion, getting top score, or achieve renown status, might look down on "lower castes" or people who are financially disadvantaged, though Sensor and Energy being Dreamers actually care about the "lower castes and those who are financially disadvantaged"


If there was that many 2's my life would likely be more difficult than it is.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Ock said:


> If there was that many 2's my life would likely be more difficult than it is.


Most forum posts and news articles appear to be geared towards Enneagram Type 2, with celebrity gossips and such.


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

in anecdotal experience in the West, 9s are the most common enneagram type, followed by 6s, followed by 3s. (9s are also the most broad in possible presentation, followed by 6s)

here's something a wrote a few weeks ago to explain my reasoning to a friend:



> 3, 6, & 9 form the attachment triad. they are the types on the inner triangle of the enneagram. they are "attachment" types because they each "attach" to shared structures in their domain ("center of intelligence"—head, heart, body; or: safety/certainty, love/value, autonomy… there are many layers. the enneagram is a fractal of triads) that allow them to function and acquire the ends natural to said domain.
> 
> each of these types are fundamentally more geared toward cooperation and the construction of community… to the extent that the types "on the edge of" the three centers of intelligence (like, say 1w2 in the gut center, located far away from the "anchor point" of that center—9) are almost naturally going to be worse at the sorts of engagement and interactions on which society is built.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

hiddenglass said:


> in anecdotal experience in the West, 9s are the most common enneagram type, followed by 6s, followed by 3s. (9s are also the most broad in possible presentation, followed by 6s)
> 
> here's something a wrote a few weeks ago to explain my reasoning to a friend:


Pretty sure that's as wrong as saying most people are Sensors, whereas it's really most are intuitives, just not of the Energy being Frequency Temperament.

Most news articles and forum posts deal with Enneagram Type 2 information, such as celebrity gossips, or promoting an agenda, like discord among people or between nations.


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

Sparky said:


> Pretty sure that's as wrong as saying most people are Sensors, whereas it's really most are intuitives, just not of the Energy being Frequency Temperament.
> 
> Most news articles and forum posts deal with Enneagram Type 2 information, such as celebrity gossips, or promoting an agenda, like discord among people or between nations.


"celebrity gossip and discord between peoples are type 2 information" 

based on… _what_ part of type 2's structure, exactly?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

hiddenglass said:


> "celebrity gossip and discord between peoples are type 2 information"
> 
> based on… _what_ part of type 2's structure, exactly?


It's Angel Number 2 Physical Manifestation, and possibly related to Type 2's emphasis on "Bro culture or Bro clubs"


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

I’m not sure what the most common type on earth is, but I thought this was worth looking at. (It’s mostly correlative data between enneagram and MBTI).






Enneagram and MBTI Correlation - Typology Wiki







www.typologycentral.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> I’m not sure what the most common type on earth is, but I thought this was worth looking at. (It’s mostly correlative data between enneagram and MBTI).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything less than five million dollars spent for this kind of research is probably not worth looking into.

That said, this research was conducted using forum polls, and considering how most people are mistyped using MBTI, the results are just not worth looking at.

However, MBTI+ and Enneagram are linked, at least for the Energy being Frequency Temperament Type. This is different for Nuwa beings.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Anything less than five million dollars spent for this kind of research is probably not worth looking into.
> 
> That said, this research was conducted using forum polls, and considering how most people are mistyped using MBTI, the results are just not worth looking at.


True. But, since MBTI and enneagram are also completely based on self report, is anything regarding typology worth looking into?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> True. But, since MBTI and enneagram are also completely based on self report, is anything regarding typology worth looking into?


The information is worth looking into, though MBTI is severely limited in information. You have to consider MBTI+, with Frequency Temperament, Career Temperament, Champion Temperament, and other temperaments.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Sparky said:


> The information is worth looking into, though MBTI is severely limited in information. You have to consider MBTI+, with Frequency Temperament, Career Temperament, Champion Temperament, and other temperaments.


Sure. You just try to get as many puzzle pieces as you can, and assemble them until you have the best “picture” of someone you can acquire. But sometimes puzzle pieces go missing (information that we do not know about ourselves or we perceive about ourselves incorrectly), or become damaged (by being unhealthy or being under stress), or are maybe undefined or blurry (as someone falls in the middle of a continuum).

Some pieces of information may look like valid data and be completely unreliable because—for example—let’s say a specific characteristic is learned rather than innate, but we can no longer tell the difference in ourselves. These tests all rely on qualitative data rather than quantitative data so you will always run into a reliability issue no matter how good the test is.

I only provided the correlative data because I thought it was interesting to look at. What’s surprising? What isn’t? What deserves more thought? What are some of my own theories I can glean from what I am seeing?

Maybe my mistake was posting it here. I didn’t mean for it to be taken offensively or as verifiable fact, but maybe it came off that way.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> Sure. You just try to get as many puzzle pieces as you can, and assemble them until you have the best “picture” of someone you can acquire. But sometimes puzzle pieces go missing (information that we do not know about ourselves or we perceive about ourselves incorrectly), or become damaged (by being unhealthy or being under stress), or are maybe undefined or blurry (as someone falls in the middle of a continuum).
> 
> Some pieces of information may look like valid data and be completely unreliable because—for example—let’s say a specific characteristic is learned rather than innate, but we can no longer tell the difference in ourselves. These tests all rely on qualitative data rather than quantitative data so you will always run into a reliability issue no matter how good the test is.
> 
> ...


Personality typing only makes sense when there are other people to refer to, or serve as reference points.

From personal experience interacting with people on the forums or reading news articles, most information are geared towards Enneagram Type 2.


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Sparky said:


> Personality typing only makes sense when there are other people to refer to, or serve as reference points.
> 
> From personal experience interacting with people on the forums or reading news articles, most information are geared towards Enneagram Type 2.


I could see where certain sites draw certain personality types or enneagram types, for sure. I know all my Introverted Thinking friends in college were huge Reddit nerds and that you just don’t find an abundance of the ESTP/ESTJ crowd on this particular site. Or, at least, that is just what I have noticed in the short time I have been on this forum.

Do you get a sense that most people on here are type 2, or have you seen a lot of people reporting themselves as type 2?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> I'm not sure if I asked this before, but I'm curious if there has been any looking into what enneatype is the most common on earth.


Depends on who you ask....a lot of what I find put 9, 6, 2, and 7 as the most common types 

























What Is The Rarest Enneagram Type and Why | THE MILLENNIAL GRIND


The Enneagram Population Distribution Survey indicate that the rarest Enneagram is Type 8 The Challenger, followed closely by Type 5 and Type 2.




millennial-grind.com













What Is The Most Common Enneagram Type?


You may be wondering if some of the Enneagram types are seen more frequently than the others, or if some are rarer. Although this would be a difficult question to offer a calculated answer to, as no scientific studies have been done on this, we can certainly venture an educated guess. Anecdotal...




bestenneagramtest.com













Which Enneagram Type is Most Common and Why


Which Enneagram type is most common is not clear. Most of the information available to us today is based on the anecdotal experience of…




rolandlegge.medium.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect said:


> I could see where certain sites draw certain personality types or enneagram types, for sure. I know all my Introverted Thinking friends in college were huge Reddit nerds and that you just don’t find an abundance of the ESTP/ESTJ crowd on this particular site. Or, at least, that is just what I have noticed in the short time I have been on this forum.
> 
> Do you get a sense that most people on here are type 2, or have you seen a lot of people reporting themselves as type 2?


You can view the Enneagram information as Angel Number Manifestation, and celebrity news and gossips are Angel Number 2 Manifestation, which a lot of news and forum topics about, or are like.

If you are interested in visual typing, you can check out the website: mbti-typings.my-free.website/


----------



## hiddenglass (Feb 18, 2021)

idk what spin-off mythology "angel numbers" are, but the best and most experienced teachers in enneagram (the best source of information we have in the absence of statistical data—which, yes, is worthless when based on self-report) agree that 9 is the most common type.

the things you're attributing to 2 are not related to 2's type structure of pride, exteriorized shame/image, flattery, holy freedom, repression, and so on. I don't know what "bro clubs" is, but if I'm intuiting its meaning correctly, it is, if anything, 6.

the center triangle, 3, 6, & 9 form the stabilizing influence (triangles are the most stable shape) around which the dynamism (represented by the hexad) flows. 9 is "the original type structure", from which all the other 8 types flow… starting with 3 & 6 as "descendants" of 9… and the hexad types being themselves "versions of" the anchor point of their respective center.

2 is an exteriorized version of 3's concern with shame/image, and complemented by 4's interiorization of the same. 3 you can say is disconnected from, or represses these same things… 

the triangle types being "attached" means they're intuitively conducive to societal cohesion, and represent a clear and obvious "path" to a sort of success in the communal narrative… this is why we can see types that significantly lack attachment influence / have significant placement "in The Hole" are so apparently dysfunctional from the correct perspective


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

hiddenglass said:


> idk what spin-off mythology "angel numbers" are, but the best and most experienced teachers in enneagram (the best source of information we have in the absence of statistical data—which, yes, is worthless when based on self-report) agree that 9 is the most common type.
> 
> the things you're attributing to 2 are not related to 2's type structure of pride, exteriorized shame/image, flattery, holy freedom, repression, and so on. I don't know what "bro clubs" is, but if I'm intuiting its meaning correctly, it is, if anything, 6.
> 
> ...


"9 is "the original type structure", from which all the other 8 types flow… starting with 3 & 6 as "descendants" of 9" 

To think that certain Enneagram Types are "original" while others are derived from them is kind of crazy, and doesn't appear to have a basis in reality.

Enneagram are physical manifestations of Angel Numbers, which you can read up on here: 








Angel Numbers – Learn the Angel Number Meanings Today


Angel numbers are recurring spiritual number sequences that carry angel meanings and symbolism. Reveal your angel number meanings and signals today.




www.ask-angels.com





You can read the Kiersey Temperament titles on Enneagram here:

Kiersey Temperament Titles for the Enneagram:

Guardians (8, 9, 1) - like to consider the larger picture. They might move and do things fairly fast, though get bogged down by tediousness. In the mind, they compensate faster movements with more careful mental processing, as they deal with multiple information and interests.

Dreamers (2, 3, 4) - like to keep a single goal in mind. They might move and do things slower, though they don't mind the tediousness, as long as it brings them closer to their goal. They compensate slower movements with more focused mental attention to a specific task.

Creators (5, 6, 7) - like to absorb information and learn new things. They move and do things at an average pace, not rushed like the Overseers or relaxed like the Dreamers. They are very focused with taking in information, and considering how such information relates to themselves.

To help understanding the next part, it's helpful to visualize the information in the grid pattern:
(8, 9, 1)
(2, 3, 4)
(5, 6, 7)

The next part is derived from the previous part, and can also be considered Temperament Compounds (grouped entities of temperaments in the MBTI+ personality system).

Intellects (8, 2, 5) - They are very focused on skill oriented tasks, and becoming financially independent

Thinkers (9, 3, 6) - They are very focused on how to do things better, or determining the better way to do something

Artisans (1, 4, 7) - They are very focused on being independent-minded. 









Kiersey Temperament Titles for the Enneagram: Guardians...


Enneagram is Angel Numbers manifest in the physical form, and is known also as Natural Numbers, which also deals with physical aspects of a person's Enneagram, that are determined through observation and analysis. The titles for Kiersey Temperaments appear to tie very well with Enneagram...




www.personalitycafe.com





Most information like those focusing on celebrity gossip are Enneagram Type 2 news.


----------

